# Unable to mount 18" OEM on my 2006 GTO



## noguni (May 9, 2012)

I purchased a set of OEM 18" wheels and it doesn't seem that the bolt pattern lines up. Did I do something wrong? Do I need to buy something else to make it work? Any information will be greatly appreciated. Here is a link of the ad I picked them up from. http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/pts/3017882885.html


----------



## bvqsmgto (Jul 15, 2011)

Those sure don't look like the OEM 18 inchers on my 2006!









Maybe 2010 Camaro?


----------



## noguni (May 9, 2012)

I don't know what they fit but I brought them back and he told me that he must have given me the wrong set. He showed me another set and I know for sure I've never seen them on a GTO and just got my money back. Time to save up for some VMR's.


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

Those are the stock 18s on the Pontiac G8 GT. 


Sent from my mind using telekinesis.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

X2. Those aren't GTO 18s.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

noguni said:


> I purchased a set of OEM 18" wheels and it doesn't seem that the bolt pattern lines up. Did I do something wrong? Do I need to buy something else to make it work? Any information will be greatly appreciated. Here is a link of the ad I picked them up from. Four Mounted Goodyear Eagle RS-A LS2 tires off Pontiac G6


Sent from my mind using telekinesis.[/QUOTE]

Reading comprehension? The craigslist ad states they are G6 wheels...... which they actually are, go figure. Glad you got your money back. Below link has some of the best prices for oem wheels... good luck in your search.

PONTIAC OEM RIMS PONTIAC FACTORY WHEELS STOCK RIM CHROME REPLICA WHEEL USED RIMS PONTIAC Wheels PONTIAC OEM RIMS PONTIAC FACTORY WHEELS STOCK RIM CHROME REPLICA WHEEL USED RIMS PONTIAC Rims


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

noguni said:


> I don't know what they fit but I brought them back and he told me that he must have given me the wrong set. He showed me another set and I know for sure I've never seen them on a GTO and just got my money back. Time to save up for some VMR's.





markpetersonii said:


> Those are the stock 18s on the Pontiac G8 GT.
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using telekinesis.


yup...


----------



## noguni (May 9, 2012)

Thanks, Once i got my money back i just said F it and bought some 18" vmr vb3 in hyper black. Now i have to figure out how to fix my rubbing issue under acceleration and cornering.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

Wheel Rub Fix = "Pedders No Rub Kit" 

http://www.wretchedms.com/product/GTO-REPAIR-KIT-1-TIRE-RUB/Default.aspx?gfid=p1652-c31874

If you are interested in handling upgrading (which I did and recommend), I went with the Pedders Street II Package. It includes the entire "No Rub Kit" plus a bunch of other items. Jpalamar can advise you on Lovell's and other brands that will accomplish the same thing. I didn't buy from [email protected] Motorsports, but he's a heck of a guy. He gave me his contact info and helped my local shop with the install. I am incredibly happy with how my Goat drives now. I did a bunch of bolt-ons to my first GTO and really liked it. Now on my 2nd GTO (both 05's), I've only done "track" mods (Peddes Street II, Enkei Tuning Rajain 18x8, Hankook Ventus evo V12, DBA Slotted 6x6 wiper Discs at all 4 corners, Hawk HP Ceramic and Russell SS Brake Lines). I enjoy driving this one much more than my previous one.

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## robinhayman (Jun 18, 2012)

Very nice. I only saw one GTO with OEM chrome wheels when I was shopping for a GTO, out to the 3-4 dozen I look at. I think chrome rims work well with some colors better than others, but always have been a fan of classy (not 'urban') chrome wheels; Even my '95 Camaro Z28 with Y2k chrome spokes still makes me grin when she's polished up.



Performance Parts


----------



## noguni (May 9, 2012)

I just bought BC coilovers with pro kit from kollar racing two days ago and was just notified that they are en route. I decided to go with them after reading several post of members praising them and price compared to springs and koni shocks. I'm hoping it resolves my rubbing issues and improves handling. My buddies have more expensive cars that I'm hoping to beat: 2005 porsche 911 350 hp and 2005 infiniti g35 with turbo that dyno'd 350hp on dyno jet.


----------



## TeamLS1 (Apr 20, 2010)

The first set you were given is off a g6, the second set is off a g8


----------

